# Problem installing KDE5



## jrperezmayo (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi everybody, I´m trying to install KDE5 in my system. I´ve installed FreeBSD 11.4 STABLE with XFCE 4 unisg package. With KDE5 produce an error when I try. However, exists ports with this Shell.
 Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2020)

jrperezmayo said:


> With KDE5 produce an error when I try.


There's a problem with FreeBSD 11.4, its OpenSSL is too old and parts of KDE don't like this (they fail to build). If you want KDE you're going to need to upgrade to FreeBSD 12. Or build it from ports and set `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=openssl`.


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 12, 2020)

Is imposible for me install KDE. Produce an error. So I´m installing Cinnamon.


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 12, 2020)

Cinnamon don´t executes.


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 13, 2020)

KDE produce an error installing.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2020)

jrperezmayo said:


> KDE produce an error installing.





SirDice said:


> If you want KDE you're going to need to upgrade to FreeBSD 12.


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 13, 2020)

i install FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE AMD64. I can't install KDE. There is an error in a package.


----------



## tetrazide (Nov 20, 2020)

I have seen this as well.  

The pkg install for kde5 is no longer available.

There is a failure in *kf5-purpose* and *kf5-kdnssd* in the make step. So, I just used the pkg install of it instead. 
This can be used as a strategy for any failed component of the make step.

Note: I used -DBATCH because the number of options is just too numerous and you could be running this for days 
if you do not use this. -DBATCH tells make to take all the defaults.

Do this as root.


```
cd /usr/ports/x11/kde5

pkg install -y kf5-purpose
pkg install -y kf5-kdnssd

make -DBATCH install clean
```

This takes a VERY LONG time to compile. It will give you an appreciation of how big KDE is in terms of complexity.
However IMHO, KDE5 Plasma is my favorite desktop manager to use.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2020)

tetrazide said:


> ```
> pkg install -y kf5-purpose
> pkg install -y kf5-kdnssd
> ```


These packages don't exist, they fail on net/qt5-network because the version of OpenSSL from 11.4 is not supported.





__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy9.nyi.freebsd.org
				







__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy3.nyi.freebsd.org


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you. I'll try now with version 12.1-RELEASE


----------

